# Introduction



## APorter910 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello all,

My name is Alice and I'm a makeup artist from Manchester. I've joined this makeup community because I love to share tips and ideas and am looking to really improve myself as a professional. I started off practising in my bedroom mirror and have been self-taught with all of my things. I would love to become a fully professional makeup artist, which is why I'm always on the search for new trends and tips.

Is there a place on this forum where we can swap pictures of our work/ proudest makeovers because I would LOVE some feedback (or some criticism on my technique... but be nice because I'm only human!) Like I said, I'm self taught so what I'm really looking for is a bit more guidance and the confidence to really boost my career as a makeup artist.

Plese feel free to get in touch, or just say Hi (I'm really chatty/ friendly and love meeting new people)

From your newest makeup friend Alice


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 22, 2017)

APorter910 said:


> Is there a place on this forum where we can swap pictures of our work/ proudest makeovers because I would LOVE some feedback (or some criticism on my technique... but be nice because I'm only human!) Like I said, I'm self taught so what I'm really looking for is a bit more guidance and the confidence to really boost my career as a makeup artist.



Member FOTDs would work for looks you've done on yourself. I think you could use it for looks done on others, maybe?

https://www.specktra.net/sharing-your-obsession/member-fotd-s/


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

